# Mitchell DC



## Buster 10 (May 29, 2016)

Any remaining souls from Bank Line Vessels Corabank - Eskbank - Ericbank. 1949 - 1952 era whereupon I served time (and how!!). Any info on a Capt. Howe (Eskbank Feb '51 to Feb '52 ) wld be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Buster 10...Sailed with Capt. C. Howe on the Fleetbank 1960. If you do a search on the Bank Line forum for 'Howe' you will find loads about him...most not very complementary...he was a tyrant...


----------



## lafarge (Sep 19, 2009)

Sailed with Charles Stanley Howe for 18 months on the Gowanbank 1968, maiden voyage out of Belfast, he was a tyrant to the crews


----------



## Buster 10 (May 29, 2016)

*Capt. Howe*



kwg said:


> Hi Buster 10...Sailed with Capt. C. Howe on the Fleetbank 1960. If you do a search on the Bank Line forum for 'Howe' you will find loads about him...most not very complementary...he was a tyrant...


Thanks info. Have been off air for some months. Will check out forum. Regards D Mitchell


----------

